# Bending your hooks so they aren't inline with the shaft.



## Kochy (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys, how do you guys bend your hook tips. I got some needle nose plyers, but I can't get a hold of the hooks good enough in fear of being stabbed. How do you guys do it?


----------



## PSG-1 (May 30, 2013)

So, I take it you're trying to form an 'offset' hook? Needle nose pliers is the way to do it, but if you're worried about being stuck with a hook, you could always buy a cheap fly-tying vise to hold the hook, then you can use the pliers to bend it. 

When I fish for trout and bream in my backyard pond, I form bream hooks into offset circle hooks, as well as mashing the barb flat, for easier catch and release with minimal damage to the fish. I've caught and released several fish in my pond, none of them have gone belly up.


----------

